# Piranha Question



## PiranhaExpert123 (Dec 29, 2004)

First off, I'd like to say hello to my fellow fish *nerds*. We all have nothing better to do than keep a living thing away from its natural habitat :nod:

My name is Egor and I'm from New York City. I was born in Egypt and me and my parents immigrated illegally over the border.

At the age of seven I first learned how to ride a bike. It was a joyous occasion and my father Felipe helped me ride my first two wheeler!

Once I reached the tender age of ten, things started to change. I started to like hip-hop music. I dressed in baggy clothes. I thought I was above everyone else. The idea of popularity had taken over me.

At the age of thirteen I went into middle school. During the middle of seventh grade, something tragic happened. My girlfriend Penelope (who was 18 at the time) got into a very bad car accident. Her car crashed into a stop sign and her body was split in two. It was a rough moment for me, and I still have her left leg.

After this event I started to turn into a goth. I figured, 'hey its all good'. I would wear black clothes and lots of chains. It made me feel accepted. Me and my fellow freaks would often go to the mall and give people dirty looks. It was the way to be.

Once I was eighteen, my dad bought me my first car - a 1980 station wagon. It was a hotrod! I was so excited. I would drive around and scream out the window sometimes.

I decided not to go to college, I'd rather work at a McDonalds. I had a chronic case of acne at the time, and rubbing the grease all over myself didn't make things any better.

I was rushed into the emergency room at the age of twenty-five because the doctor thought I had a tumor on my face. It turned out to be a giant pimple. I named him Oscar and we did everything together. He was so romantic.









But, on to the fish. I've decided to put forty piranhas in a 10 gallon tank. Heres the picture - 









Would this work out?

Thank you


----------



## fishlover21 (Dec 29, 2004)

Hello, Egor,

I would like to start off saying I am thirty-seven. I live with my parents. Now i'm getting tired of the love making that goes on at night. I hear down the hall way, heavy breathing, pating, moaning. It's horrible. This is why I got fish. To side tract me from the sexual intercourse that goes on five short feet away from me. I would like to say that I too am new to this lovely yet nerdy fish sight. I have never had a girl friend. I would like one. Do you think you could help me.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

you guys are just asking for trouble, it will be comming your way soon






























btw nice picture from sharkaquarium


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

wow i hope no one takes this seriously but damn this is funny two loosers tooling on each other.. and that picture was taken from georges web site, those P's are huge and wouldnt even fit one in a 10 gallon tank ..

you guys suck!

oh yeah and LOL ROTFLMAO "i got fish to distract my self from the intercourse" hahahahahaha..


----------



## haitwun (Dec 30, 2003)

Welcome!
That picture you have there is a 120+ gallon tank.
If you really want to get into fish, piranhas probably aren't a good starter fish. Try your luck with goldfish or livebearers. Because piranhas are expensive.

If this is supposed to be a joke, it isn't funny.


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

Dude......Quit life


----------



## PiranhaExpert123 (Dec 29, 2004)

haitwun said:


> If this is supposed to be a joke, it *IS VERY FUNNY.*
> [snapback]819498[/snapback]​


This isn't a joke. I don't respect being humiliated in front of a public fish board. I just spilled my life story to you guys and this is how I'm treated.


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

Pull the trigger


----------



## fishlover21 (Dec 29, 2004)

Well, only a true nerd ass would be able to realize whos tank that was, so I guess your a nerd. And you call us losers, why? Are you some silly grown man with no job/girl? It's 12:00 in the after noon, it's Wednsday. Face the facts, you're a NERD ASS. Also these nights with the love making is all true. Not a joke.


----------



## fishlover21 (Dec 29, 2004)

You know people who try to help people comit suicide are the ones who want to die. That's right, im talking to you mdmedicine, you nerd ass. Do you like people of the same gender? I think you do. mdmedicine <3 his gender.


----------



## PiranhaExpert123 (Dec 29, 2004)

mdmedicine said:


> Pull the trigger
> [snapback]819502[/snapback]​


My father and mother never let me play with guns. I was raised in a very good household, unlike you. And I mean FishLover seems to be raised in a good household, besides all the *hanky panky* that goes on.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

end youself.


----------



## PiranhaExpert123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Killerbee, don't get yourself involved.

*Shakes fist at screen*


----------



## fishlover21 (Dec 29, 2004)

Killer bee, you suck!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## fishlover21 (Dec 29, 2004)

And you like boys.


----------



## PiranhaExpert123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Heres my self potrait. If I ever get my hands on you...


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

I think that, "...Oh Yeaaaaaah??????, " would have been a better come back.


----------



## PiranhaExpert123 (Dec 29, 2004)

> Sarah the Zafara thinks she knows everything about Neopia. She has read every book and collected almost every item. If you are ever stuck on anything ask Sarah a question, you'll be surprised how much she really does know!


Thats right, I'm back baby!


----------



## fishlover21 (Dec 29, 2004)

mdmedicine I reported you haahahahahhaahhaahahhahahazhahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahha


----------



## PiranhaExpert123 (Dec 29, 2004)

mdmedicine said:


> *I am stupid*
> [snapback]819516[/snapback]​


I agree...weirdo


----------



## fishlover21 (Dec 29, 2004)

I reported you thats right, I went there.


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

fishlover21 said:


> mdmedicine I reported you haahahahahhaahhaahahhahahazhahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahha
> [snapback]819520[/snapback]​


To Whom? Your Mommy or your shrink?


----------



## fishlover21 (Dec 29, 2004)

You are my nerdshine, my only nerdshine you make me feel nerdy, when nerds come out, you dont know nerd how much I hate you. Please don't take my nerd away.


----------



## fishlover21 (Dec 29, 2004)

To XENON bum bum bum


----------



## PiranhaExpert123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Oh, just to tell you guys. Here are all my accounts - fishlover21, piranhaexpert123, lougotzz, romano66, mike45, mike65, redbelly4, homersimpson21, bilbo123, and bigbadbill.

I also can change IPs to veiw the site and register a new account. Keep banning me, your only hurting yourself.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

riiiiiiiight, two little boys or girls that don't have anything better to do than to come to a piraha hobby board and tells us that we are nerds. only because we know where a pic is from...could it be that they are our suppliers for our wanted fish.









go and do something useful with your selves, get a hobby, or better yet get a LIFE.


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

fishlover21 said:


> You are my nerdshine, my only nerdshine you make me feel nerdy, when nerds come out, you dont know nerd how much I hate you. Please don't take my nerd away.
> [snapback]819525[/snapback]​


Wow....You are clearly an oxygen thief


----------



## fishlover21 (Dec 29, 2004)

oh boy, my parents are doing it on my diningromm table, oh, I was gonna eat there.


----------



## PiranhaExpert123 (Dec 29, 2004)

fishlover21 said:


> oh boy, my parents are *doing it on my diningromm table*, oh, I was gonna eat there.
> [snapback]819536[/snapback]​


And you guys are insulting this poor boy. If your life was half as hard as his, you would be crying.


----------



## fishlover21 (Dec 29, 2004)

Well your right about one thing, yoyur a nerd. I hate you, smell my BO bitch, then eat some hey, go play in the bay i just may.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2004)

This rambling troll thread is going on too long. I'm waiting for a punchline or a point. It's like they ran out of things to say after their first post.

It's very hard to be funny. Keep working at it. One of your posts could be funny.


----------



## fishlover21 (Dec 29, 2004)

Thank you very much piranhaexpert all we ever did was ask a question about piranha and I tried to answer it.


----------



## PiranhaExpert123 (Dec 29, 2004)

This land is your land, this land is my land, from California to the New York Islands.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)




----------



## fishlover21 (Dec 29, 2004)

Im not going anywere baw ass, I have a thingg were you can just switch mr IP


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

killerbee said:


> riiiiiiiight, two little boys or girls that don't have anything better to do than to come to a piraha hobby board and tells us that we are nerds. only because we know where a pic is from...could it be that they are our suppliers for our wanted fish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or because not only is it a spplier but i was actually standing in front of that particular tank last night









i hate people like this doochbag with no life who has nothing better to do then ruin other peoples forums because they are too much of a social outcast to find acceptance any where else..

face it tool bag your a fuicking pillow biter, get a life, or end yours.. either way go find some place else to f with.. obviously your the biggest nerd here because you have nothing better to do then harass us.. nerds like your self are the ones that spend the time to learn how to change there IP's for the sole purpose of being able to register for multipul user ids so you can give people a hard time...

dude face it your life sucks your a looser now spare us all and go to wal-mart get your self a shot gun and eat a slug.. and please ask your worthless parents not to sue wal-mart cause i dont want to read about it on CNN or for my stock to go down..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

fishlover21 said:


> Thank you very much piranhaexpert all we ever did was ask a question about piranha and I tried to answer it.
> [snapback]819542[/snapback]​


wow your such a looser your answering your own bogus replys


----------



## PiranhaExpert123 (Dec 29, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> *I'm a big nerd.*
> [snapback]819565[/snapback]​


I agree, now shut your nerd face.


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Fishlover + Piranhaexpert =







You joined together today, you have 2 hold each others hands to do it did you !! ?


----------



## fishlover21 (Dec 29, 2004)

thats not me dip sh*t


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2004)

fishlover21 said:


> I would like to start off saying I am thirty-seven. I live with my parents. Now i'm getting tired of the love making that goes on at night. I hear down the hall way, heavy breathing, pating, moaning. It's horrible. [snapback]819488[/snapback]​


Woops. I thought we were being quiet. Your father is quite a screamer, though.


----------



## fishlover21 (Dec 29, 2004)

killerbee said:


> you guys are just asking for trouble, it will be comming your way soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...





killerbee said:


> end youself.
> [snapback]819508[/snapback]​


Loon you + your mama=


----------



## PiranhaExpert123 (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm gay, I'm proud, get used to it!


----------



## fishlover21 (Dec 29, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> or because not only is it a spplier but i was actually standing in front of that particular tank last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you listen to me you unemployed peice of monkey sh*t. I happen to be one of the most god damn succesful high school drop outs there can be! Now why dont you go back to having sex with your sister, because I dont want this sh*t on my forum biatch.


----------



## fishlover21 (Dec 29, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> Woops. I thought we were being quiet. Your father is quite a screamer, though.
> [snapback]819573[/snapback]​


So basically what your doing is calling your self gay, very nice queer.


----------



## PiranhaExpert123 (Dec 29, 2004)

And big ol' Xenon isn't coming because hes *SCARED*  of us! Yeah, we won, we did it!


----------



## fishlover21 (Dec 29, 2004)

we did it, we did it yeah


----------



## PiranhaExpert123 (Dec 29, 2004)

This is the best day of my life. Hold on let me go write this in my diary!


----------



## PiranhaExpert123 (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm not joking.


----------



## PiranhaExpert123 (Dec 29, 2004)

I do have a diary.


----------



## PiranhaExpert123 (Dec 29, 2004)

fishlover21 said:


> we did it, *we did it yeah*
> [snapback]819587[/snapback]​


Speaking of *doing it* how are your parents getting along at the moment?


----------



## fishlover21 (Dec 29, 2004)

lots of screaming oh god. You get used to it though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> Woops. I thought we were being quiet. Your father is quite a screamer, though.
> [snapback]819573[/snapback]​





fishlover21 said:


> So basically what your doing is calling your self gay, very nice queer.
> [snapback]819583[/snapback]​


My ass still hurts, but it was worth it.







Do you have a brother?


----------



## PiranhaExpert123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Oh


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Xenon, can you get rid of these guys? They make me feel bad for living with my mom, not having a girlfriend, and not having a life in general.


----------



## fishlover21 (Dec 29, 2004)

I have a brother he has queit a reutine, it is as followes

Sticks slot A into Slot B

Says tighten your ass

Pulles out your sphincter

Has you stick pen15 in mouth

he'll bite it off


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2004)

fishlover21 said:


> I have a brother he has queit a reutine, it is as followes
> Sticks slot A into Slot B
> Says tighten your ass
> Pulles out your sphincter
> ...


Sounds great. Just let me pack a few toys into my overnight bag and I'll be right over.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Fishlover + Piranhaexpert,
You both are complete trolling morons. Go waste time on another website. This topic, much like any girl's legs that see you tool bags, is/are closed!


----------

